# Niece needs em now



## Nugefan (Nov 19, 2012)

I asked for prayer for our niece almost 4 years ago with a brain tumor , y'all came thru and she has been cancer free Jan will be 4 years ...Praise God ..

well yesterday coming home from church she had a car accident , 2 broken vertibrate in her neck area and lots of bumps and bruises ..a lil paralysis on her left side ...

lift her up again please , she will be having surgery today to repair the vertibrate...

we all know who is in control ...many thanks ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Paymaster (Nov 19, 2012)

Prayers are on the way!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2012)

My prayers for her healing and return to her family.


----------



## Duff (Nov 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2012)

you got it, Andy!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 19, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 19, 2012)

Praying for this lady and her doctors......


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2012)

Ya`ll got em, Brother.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 20, 2012)

Prayers being sent from my Texas Lady and me for your niece's complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 20, 2012)

our prayers for her and family


----------



## Huntress (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry, I have just seen this, prayers being sent for your niece.  I hope that surgery went well for her.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 26, 2012)

surgery went great ....

she got to go home this weekend .....   

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers ....


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome! That's great!


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> surgery went great ....
> 
> she got to go home this weekend .....
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers ....



Awesome news. Prayers added from here.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 27, 2012)

Continued prayers!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 27, 2012)

Jasper said:


> Continued prayers!



thanks all , she's still gonna need em thru therapy and such , she has such a great attitude and a strong Faith ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great news bro.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> thanks all , she's still gonna need em thru therapy and such , she has such a great attitude and a strong Faith ...


 
Great to hear! Keep us up to date with her recovery...  
And gosh, what a testimoney her life has been!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Nov 28, 2012)

prayers sent!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Huntress (Dec 10, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> thanks all , she's still gonna need em thru therapy and such , she has such a great attitude and a strong Faith ...



May God provide her the strength she needs to get through recovery.  Glad to hear she has a positive attitude and her faith will pull her through.


----------



## MudLuvr (Dec 22, 2012)

That's great God is wonderfully awesome.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll will and I'll show this to my youngins pre church in the morn... They do not forget folks in need! Prayers are gonna rain down. prayinn for y'all!


----------

